# Great Lakes - SS Cason J. Callaway - Steam Plant Automation



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Yesterday I made a post 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=263226

about Duluth Harbor Cam guru Denny O'Hara's newly activated Wisconsin Point Cam:

http://www.duluthharborcam.com/p/wisconsin-point-cam.html

20180428-WIPiers1-Callaway-+45F.jpg

Is a picture I saved of the Great Lakes fleet's Cason J. Callaway from that new WI point cam. 

Entering service in 1952 the vessel is equipped with a 7,000 HP Westinghouse steam propulsion turbine powered by a pair of Foster Wheeler 39,000 pounds per hour oil fired steam boilers. Double reduction gear single shaft fixed pitch propeller. 

Built as a straight-decker her 262 feet long bulk cargo discharge boom and cargo hold gates and belt system was added later. She also has both a bow and a stern thruster. 

1972 the boilers were automated and approved to reduce the total crew manning by one Fireman/Watertender per watch, or three crewmembers, for a total crew of 26.

In 2001 the vessel was automated that allowed an additional reduction in engine room crew eliminating the three Oilers reducing the crew to 23. 

By automating the ballast water system that included all new piping manifolds in the engine room. The length of time to pump out full ballast tanks was reduced by one hour with the automated system. 

Vessels of that era often had to stop while loading iron ore while "waiting for water". On the other hand, however, the First Mate - in charge of cargo operations - took advantage of that downtime to visit the Bum Boat tied alongside. Ballast tank stripping is done by the on watch engineer using a control panel within the enclosed, noise suppressed, air-conditioned engine room control room, with three large windows facing the turbine and a door at each end.

The control room was built on the operating deck, outboard of the main turbines on the starboard side, where the original electrical power panels used to live. New, smaller than the original panels, were installed one deck up, above where they used to be.

An Engineer call-system was installed operated from the control room. Since there is no longer an Oiler to go call the next watch, the watch engineer is responsible to call his relief. And of course if needed he can call them all at once.

There are four stations where the main propulsion engine may be operated. Port and starboard pilot house open outdoor wings, the forward center line of the pilot house, and in the engine room control room. In use the Master/Mates operate the main engine from the pilot house. Yet all four stations include as part of the control panel, a smaller version, of the old fashioned engine order telegraph - just in case. 

All of this is explained in a 22 page white paper titled CallowaySname2002.pdf 
683.47 kb, to be found below, if you wish?

https://www.grbowler.com/pdf/CallawaySname2002.pdf

There are pictures in the PDF showing major things done for instance the now computer controlled automated main turbine throttle system.

Attached:

20180428-WIPiers1-Callaway-+45F.jpg

Screen copies from the PDF:

20180428-CasonJCallawayPDFScan.jpg
Two paragraph description of the engine room automation.

20180428-CasonJCallaway-ERStaff.jpg
Self explanatory

20180428-CasonJCallaway-PowerPlant.jpg
Particulars, specifications or vessel details may have been a better description?

Here is a bonus:
20180426-towercam-E-1400-DuluthTime.jpg

I saved this Towercam 

http://www.wdio.com/LiveCams/

image at 1400. This Husky Oil Refinery in Superior Wisconsin had an explosion around 1135 that started this fire. Refinery workers, businesses, residents and schools within a three-mile radius were evacuated. That is asphalt that is burning yet the fire was virtually put out by sunset. The Towercam is on Duluth's WDIO Channel 10 Television transmitting tower, looming over the top of the hill near Enger Tower. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enger_Tower

I was going to include a link to the nice Callaway page on boatnerd.com, however boatnerd.com has disabled its internal search engine and my browser address window shows only www.boatnerd.com regardless of internal page visited. 

Attached:

20180428-WIPiers1-Callaway-+45F.jpg (148.8 KB) 
20180428-CasonJCallawayPDFScan.jpg (178.9 KB) 
20180428-CasonJCallaway-ERStaff.jpg (118.9 KB) 
20180428-CasonJCallaway-PowerPlant.jpg (118.2 KB) 
20180426-towercam-E-1400-DuluthTime.jpg (71.4 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Just ran across this on Google:

www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/callaway.htm

Greg Hayden


----------

